# Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich



## shoti (12. Juli 2016)

Alter Falter...samstag hat mich noch was am Wasser am Bein gestochen..jetzt habe ich ne ca. 15x20 cm knallrote entzündete Fläche, die auch nässt und weh tut...auch ist es bretthart ...nen Plan was das für nen Viech war ?...is nich angenehm


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Klingt nicht Ok.
Schon beim Arzt gewesen?


----------



## Andal (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Klingt schwer nach einer Kriebelmücke. Wenn das heute noch so ein Bollen ist, würde ich mal den Doc aufsuchen. Wenn da der Stich frisch ist, unbedingt kühlen, kühlen und nochmal kühlen. Wer hat, kann sich auch einen Umschlag mit aufgesetztem Arnika machen.


----------



## Deep Down (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Man zum Arzt! 
Diese Viecher schleppen alles mögliche an Krankheiterregern mit sich rum. Und wenn Du gejuckt und gekrazt hast, dann kann auch das zu einer Infektion/Entzündung führen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



shoti schrieb:


> ..nen Plan was das für nen Viech war ?...is nich angenehm


Hört sich nach Bremse an -- die hatte etwas viel Kacke am Stift. :g

Sind echt wahre Drecksviecher und jetzt los, wo es schön warm war, irgendwo viel Tierhaltung und dann kommen die Bremsen auch saisonal konzentiert daher.

Nachtrag:
Hier gibts eine Vergleich und Übersicht.
http://www.bremsenstich.com/symptome.html

https://de.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070717050351AAbOT9c


----------



## ayron (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Google mal Kriebemücken....

Ich vertrag die Stiche auch nicht, da bekomm ich Beine und Arme wie ein extrem Kraftsportler von|uhoh:


----------



## shoti (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

nö.....war ja kein Mutant...habe das Viech ja noch gesehen....sah irgendwie aus wie ne gefleckte Bremse...so weiß/braun....am Arm habe ich auch ne Stelle aber das war nur nen kleines Viech...da hat fenistil ganz gut geholfen..ist nur nen ca. 10 cm roter Kreis..aber nich entzündet oder hart ...

..das nö..war auf Arzt bezogen...waren nen bischen viel Posts auf einmal...


----------



## shoti (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

...wie gesagt es war keine kleine Mücke...das war schon bremsengröße....aber sehr Spitz zulaufend der Kopf.....naja...nach dem Schlagreflex eher sehr breit


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Mein Frau hatte ähnliches. Der doc hat ihr salbe und Antibiotika verschrieben.
Nach drei tagen war es weg.


----------



## hirschkaefer (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Also 15-20cm knallrot und entzündet klingt irgendwie nicht nach Selbstheilung. Ab zum Arzt! Nicht, dass es noch ne Blutvergiftung wird.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Ganz schnell zum Arzt. Bei meiner Frau ist vor einigen Jahren eine ganz böse Wundrose daraus geworden. Lag über 2 Wochen im Krankenhaus mit einer Antibiotikainfusion nach der anderen. War wie eine Verbrennung 2. Grades. Der befallene Teil des Beines ist immer noch kräftig rot.#q


----------



## shoti (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

nunja...nich so richtig mit Eiter entzündet...nässt halt und Kruste


----------



## hirschkaefer (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ganz schnell zum Arzt. Bei meiner Frau ist vor einigen Jahren eine ganz böse Wundrose daraus geworden. Lag über 2 Wochen im Krankenhaus mit einer Antibiotikainfusion nach der anderen. War wie eine Verbrennung 2. Grades. Der befallene Teil des Beines ist immer noch kräftig rot.#q




Bei der Größe tentiere ich auch auf sofortigen Weg in die Notaufnahme!


----------



## shoti (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ganz schnell zum Arzt. Bei meiner Frau ist vor einigen Jahren eine ganz böse Wundrose daraus geworden. Lag über 2 Wochen im Krankenhaus mit einer Antibiotikainfusion nach der anderen. War wie eine Verbrennung 2. Grades. Der befallene Teil des Beines ist immer noch kräftig rot.#q



..ähh..okay ich warte dann morgen noch mal ab...hab das eigentlich logga gesehen...nunja..genauso wie meine Gicht die ich Jahre nicht behandeln hab lassen....Dann wurde das Großzehgelenk entfernt


----------



## Andal (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Jetzt nimmst du dir eine gute Flasche Doppelkorn. Mit einem Gläschen machst du dir einen Umschlag und den Rest...


----------



## Moe (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Morgen früh(!) zum Hausarzt, der soll dich zum Dermatologen überweisen.

Zum Thema Notaufnahme:
http://www.zdf.de/37-grad/chronisch-ueberlastet-notfallmediziner-im-dauerstress-43628964.html


----------



## shoti (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

...geht auch Hefeweizen ? is mehr mein favourit....Ich bin Allergiker...gegen Hausstaub, Katzen und div. Gräser und Pollen...vermute mal das ich deswegen mit meinem Antihistamin so reagiere.......ich bin nich sooo der Arztgeher...leider meist immer wenns schon zu spät ist...siehe Fuß....


----------



## Laichzeit (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Ich bin auch nicht so der Arztgeher, aber da lohnt es sich  bestimmt. Das kann noch Wochen so bleiben oder schlimmer werden, wenn du nicht zum Arzt gehst.


----------



## PhantomBiss (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



shoti schrieb:


> ich bin nich sooo der Arztgeher...leider meist immer wenns schon zu spät ist...



Kann ich Dir nachfühlen. Hab mal zwei Wochen mit einer zertrümmerten Augenhöhle verbracht. Nachdem ich dann die Hälfte meines Gesichts nicht mehr gespürt hab, bin ich zum Hausarzt. Man hat mich der zusammengeschissen und es war auch wirklich dumm von Mir.


----------



## shoti (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

also ich werd mir mal bis morgen nachmittag ne Deadline setzen...es war auch nicht Samstag...( da hab ich mich geirrt ) sondern sonntag beim Spinnen am Vereinssee ( 30° plus ) ca. gegen 19:00 Uhr....ich habe jetzt Tonnen Fenistil und dann morgen mal schauen....btw. ich kann mir eh keine Krankschreibung leisten...als mein Grosszehgelenk entfernt wurde, durfte ich meinem Chef 2 Wochen Urlaub schenken...ich sollte ca. 10 Wochen krankgeschrieben sein und saß nach 6 Wochen mit Klumpfuß und Krankenschuhsandalette am Schreibtisch


----------



## hirschkaefer (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Ob Mücke oder Bremse...

http://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/gesundheit/Vorsicht-bei-entzuendeten-Mueckenstichen,mueckenstiche102.html


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



shoti schrieb:


> nö.....war ja kein Mutant...habe das Viech ja noch gesehen....sah irgendwie aus wie ne gefleckte Bremse...so weiß/braun....am Arm habe ich auch ne Stelle aber das war nur nen kleines Viech...da hat fenistil ganz gut geholfen..ist nur nen ca. 10 cm roter Kreis..aber nich entzündet oder hart ...
> 
> ..das nö..war auf Arzt bezogen...waren nen bischen viel Posts auf einmal...



Sowas ? Ist ne Goldaugenbremse und sticht ziemlich schmerzhaft.


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Gibt es bei euch zecken?
Ich meine die rote stelle am arm.
Das könnte sowas gewesen sein. Das sollte sich der doc auch mal anschauen. 
Wenn du allergiker
bist kann ja auch der kleinste mückenstich so auswirken.
Ich bin auch der Typ, der nicht zum Arzt geht.
Hatte mal nen zeckenbiss. Ist aber alles gutgegangen, bin allerdings auch am Nächten Tag zum doc.


----------



## shoti (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sowas ? Ist ne Goldaugenbremse und sticht ziemlich schmerzhaft.



so ähnlich meine aber mehr weiß im Gesicht gesehen zu haben aber da kann ich mich auch täuschen..der rest passt von der Optik....


----------



## shoti (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Gibt es bei euch zecken?
> 
> Hatte mal nen zeckenbiss. Ist aber alles gutgegangen, bin allerdings auch am Nächten Tag zum doc.



ich auch...da mein kater mit im Bett schläft...is nen sche**s Gefühl, wenn du dich morgens vorm Spiegel streckst und da zwei helle und eine dunkle Glocke hängt...und JA da war ich echt beim Notarzt...da ging es um familiäre Werte.......der hat nur gelacht...bzw. die Krankenschwester...MAN war das peinlich


----------



## lurchi19 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Denk dran:  morgen Mittag haben die Ärzte zu. Gehe morgen früh, das hört sich echt nicht so toll an. Der Tipp kommt auch von einem "Drücker" wenn es Arztbesuche betrifft


----------



## WalKo (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Einige Wissenschaftler sind der Meinung das Frauen nur deshalb im Schnitt ca. 5 Jahre länger als Männer leben, weil die rechtzeitig zum Arzt gehen. 

Für Insektenstiche mal einen Tipp.
http://www.digitalo.de/products/721641/Bite-Away-Insektenstichheiler-Riemser-Stichheiler-Design-Cobra.html?ref=43&products_model=Y621721&gclid=CjwKEAjwqpK8BRD7ua-U0orrgkESJADlN3YBHPnNM5Dqk0drBRPcXhM6tcYVNT3WeGXVwTZVVrdd1hoCdyjw_wcB 
Benutze ich seit Jahren, möglichst gleich nachdem ich einen Stich merke und die Einstichstelle finde. 
Man muss schon die Zähne bei der Benutzung zusammenbeißen so heiß brennt es. Aber nach einer Benutzung juckt sofort nichts mehr, weil die Allergische Reaktion des Körpers vorbei ist, man kratzt nicht und bringt keinen Dreck in die Wunde. 

Für den Fall jetzt mit der Entzündung ist es zu spät.
Jetzt ab zum Arzt bevor was erstes daraus wird. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Sebbo85 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



shoti schrieb:


> Alter Falter...samstag hat mich noch was am Wasser am Bein gestochen..jetzt habe ich ne ca. 15x20 cm knallrote entzündete Fläche, die auch nässt und weh tut...auch ist es bretthart ...nen Plan was das für nen Viech war ?...is nich angenehm



Grüß dich  Bei mir am Sonntag exakt das selbe.. 

wurde 4 mal am Unterschenkel gestochen.. Hat danach an der Einstichstelle noch etwas nachgeblutet. Normale Stechmücke wars definitiv nicht.. Bremse würde ich fast auch ausschließen, da deren Biss wohl sehr schmerzhaft sein soll, ich hab jedoch kaum was gespürt. Hat Sonntag abend dann ziemlich gejuckt, hatte auch leicht Schüttelfrost trotz 24 Grad im Raum. Montag dann das selbe Spiel.. mega Juckreiz und abends Schüttelfrost. Bin dann Dienstag zum Arzt, er meinte die Stiche haben sich alle 4 entzündet, hat dann nen Verband mit Betaisodona Salbe draufgemacht und er schaut sichs später nochmal an.. vermutlich werd ich dann noch mit Antibiotika behandelt da ich netmal mehr laufen kann, da das Bein so spannt und schmerzt.


----------



## Meefo 46 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Moin .

Ob Bremse oder nicht mich hat am Teich auch mal ein Tier 

gestochen wurde auch dick bin dann nach ca 3 tagen zum Doc ,

auf geschnitten kamen schon kleine Maden raus,ist aber alles gut 

verheilt.

Mit sowas hätte ich nie gerechnet.Also ab zum Doc.



Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Windfinder (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Auch Bremsen,Mücken etc. können Borreliose übertragen! 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## shoti (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> 
> 
> auf geschnitten kamen schon kleine Maden raus,ist aber alles gut
> ...



Okay danke...das Frühstück hat sich erledigt....Kenne solch eine GEschichte von meinem opa ausm 2 Weltkrieg. Er sagt Ihm haben die maden das Bein gerettet, da die das faule Fleisch weggefressen haben....

Also es tut jetzt nicht mehr von alleine so weh ...wenn ich es berühre aber schon....schauen wir mal.....KLEINE MISTVIECHER...


----------



## Gondoschir (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

In der Ukraine wurde ich mal von einer ganzen Armee Mücken attakiert. Die scheinen mein Blut irgendwie zu mögen.
Das Einzige, was ich zur Verfügung hatte, war Voltaren Schmerzgel. Ich dachte mir "Besser als nichts" und habe das auf die Stiche geschmiert. Das ist ein echtes Wundermittel. Ich bin noch nie so schnell Mückenstiche losgeworden. Auch kein Jucken und Kratzen...


----------



## pennfanatic (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Nicht die aus dem angelladen 





shoti schrieb:


> Okay danke...das Frühstück hat sich erledigt....Kenne solch eine GEschichte von meinem opa ausm 2 Weltkrieg. Er sagt Ihm haben die maden das Bein gerettet, da die das faule Fleisch weggefressen haben....
> 
> Also es tut jetzt nicht mehr von alleine so weh ...wenn ich es berühre aber schon....schauen wir mal.....KLEINE MISTVIECHER...



Die Geschichte mit den Maden kenne ich aus einem hemmingway Buch.
Stimmt teilweise, aber das sind wohl spezielle Maden.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Ich kenn ne Doktorin der Parasitologie von nem Tropeninstitut - die hat Stories auf Lager, da wird's einem echt anders.

Abartig, welche Biester es so gibt. Sie werden kommen und uns aushöhlen. Poco Domänööö im Gebein. Wir sind nur klägliche Wirtstiere. Horrrrrrrooooorrrrr.


----------



## pennfanatic (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Also rauchen wie ein schlot, Schnaps trinken wie kosack, dann gehen die Viecher kaput.  Aber leider man selbst auch ....


----------



## shoti (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

...Rauchen fällt schon mal weg...über das zweite könnte man reden


----------



## pennfanatic (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



shoti schrieb:


> ...Rauchen fällt schon mal weg...über das zweite könnte man reden



Ok muss aber hochprozentig sein. Am besten fusel.

Spaß bei Seite. Mein Onkel, Landwirt in der Eifel, pflegte da ein spezielles Rezept. Nicht zur nachamung empfohlen.
Die Burschen pflegten ihre stummelpfeifen mit billigsten knaster zu rauchen.
Und den tabakssabbel aus den pfeifen in die hände und dann aus den armen zu verteilen.
Die hatten nie Probleme mit mücken und bremsen.

Ok das war in den 30er Jahren... 

Geheiratet haben die dennoch....:vik:


----------



## Virus87 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Kenne dein Problem zu gut. Bin selber extrem allergisch auf alle möglichen Insektenstiche. Von Blindefliegen bis Ameisen.

Ich würde die Stelle nicht kühlen, sondern erhitzen, damit die Eiweiße von dem Insektenstich zerstört werden. Dann hört der Juckreiz auf.
Letztes mal hat mein Doc mir eine gute Creme verschrieben, da Cortison bei mir keine Linderung bewirkt.

Fucicort Lipid 20mg/g + 1mg/g   heißt die Creme. Ist aber Verschreibungspflichtig.

Gute Besserung


----------



## Andal (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich kenn ne Doktorin der Parasitologie von nem Tropeninstitut - die hat Stories auf Lager, da wird's einem echt anders.
> 
> Abartig, welche Biester es so gibt. Sie werden kommen und uns aushöhlen. Poco Domänööö im Gebein. Wir sind nur klägliche Wirtstiere. Horrrrrrrooooorrrrr.



Dasselfliegen...... nach einem Stich kann man sich dann "Engerlinge" herauspuhlen lassen.



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Also rauchen wie ein schlot, Schnaps trinken wie kosack, dann gehen die Viecher kaput.  Aber leider man selbst auch ....


Da gabs doch mal so eine nette Tabasco-Werbung. Hillbilly mampft Pizza mit viel roter Soße, Mücke fliegt an, sticht und fliegt wieder ab. Kurz danach vergeht sie in einem kleinen Feuerball. :q


----------



## pennfanatic (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Ok  gutes zeug! Wo gibt es das?

Geht chili auch. Liebe die asiatische küche und die benutzen viel chili.
Manchmal zu viel...:e


----------



## Andal (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Ich frag mich immer, wie das die Eingeborenen in den tropischen Urwäldern aushalten, b.z.w. womit die sich einschmieren? Rennen ein Leben lang so gut wie nackig durch den Dschungel und werden weder wahnsinnig, noch vollkommen ausgesaugt!

Vom Rüdiger Nehberg gabs ja in einem seiner Bücher auch mal einen tollen Tipp. Zwei Päckchen Tabak in anderthalb Liter Wasser weichen lassen und dann diese Jauche mit Asche aus dem Lagerfeuer zu einer weichen Paste mischen - damit flächendeckend einreiben. Aber das dürfte hierzulande eher für Irritationen sorgen, wenn man so herumrennt.


----------



## Wallerschreck (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Ich hatte vor drei Jahren nach einem Bremsenstich das Vergnügen mit einer beginnenden Sepsis zum Wochenend-Bereitschaftsdienst zu gehen. Dachte am ersten Tag noch es geht von alleine weg aber als ich dann am Sonntag den roten Strich schön der Ader vom Arm hab lang gehen sehen bin ich schleunigst zum Doc. Antibiotika, eine Woche keine Anstrengung und Arm kühl halten dann war es wieder OK aber schon krass was die Viecher so alles auf der Pfanne haben.


----------



## pennfanatic (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer, wie das die Eingeborenen in den tropischen Urwäldern aushalten, b.z.w. womit die sich einschmieren? Rennen ein Leben lang so gut wie nackig durch den Dschungel und werden weder wahnsinnig, noch vollkommen ausgesaugt!
> 
> Vom Rüdiger Nehberg gabs ja in einem seiner Bücher auch mal einen tollen Tipp. Zwei Päckchen Tabak in anderthalb Liter Wasser weichen lassen und dann diese Jauche mit Asche aus dem Lagerfeuer zu einer weichen Paste mischen - damit flächendeckend einreiben. Aber das dürfte hierzulande eher für Irritationen sorgen, wenn man so herumrennt.



Passt ja zum Tipp von mein EM Onkel, siehe Nr. 37

Tabaksaft!


----------



## Frame (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



Windfinder schrieb:


> Auch Bremsen,Mücken etc. können Borreliose übertragen!
> Gute Besserung!



Na das ist wohl zum Glück ein Gerücht:
https://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/gesundh...sind-nicht-Uebertraeger,zecken106.htmlhttp://


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Mich hat mal im Freibad ne fette Pferdebremse am Schädel erwischt (in relativer Nähe ist da ne Kuhweide, da saugen die ansonsten).

Grade aufgetaucht, etwas rumgeguckt, dann kam der Gong aus dem Off. Das Insekt ersoff durch mein spontanes Zutun per Matscheschlag (bzw. bekam die zermatschten Tracheen posthum geflutet - schön hinein in die chitinischen Seeventile, da sechsbeinte nix mehr). 

Gab ein dreckiges Hinterhauptshorn. Sonst aber zum Glück nix weiter, ging von allein wieder weg.

War wahrscheinlich die späte Rache dafür, dass wir die Teile einst als Landkinder an so ner ollen Stallmauer per Luftgewehr be-sniped haben


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



Andal schrieb:


> Zwei Päckchen Tabak in anderthalb Liter Wasser weichen lassen und dann diese Jauche mit Asche aus dem Lagerfeuer zu einer weichen Paste mischen - damit flächendeckend einreiben.


Dann doch lieber die Viecher...

Zum Glück werde ich von Mücken und c.o. nie gestochen, währen alle um mich herum fertig sind. Dafür nerven mich die Fliegen und Bremsen mich bis zum Herzinfarkt.


----------



## Andal (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Gegen Fliegen hilft Bachminze recht gut. Einfach ein Büschel breissen und auf der Haut verreiben. https://www.google.de/?ion=1&espv=2#q=wasserminze

Man kann auch ganz gut gegen die im Zelt angehen, ohne zur chemischen Keule zu greifen. Ätherisches Öl von der Geranie und von Ylang-Ylang auf einen porösen Duftstein geben und im Zelt ablegen. Riecht sogar noch ganz angenehm.


----------



## shoti (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Also die Eingeborenen machen ja oft eine Mischung aus so roter Erde/Wasser...und das soll gut helfen...habe mal nen Foto vom Arm gemacht...man kann auf dem Foto die größe des roten Vorhofes erahnen. Kommt da nich so rüber...

Das am Bein sieht wesentlich übler aus....


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Oder so ne Pfut-Pfut-Spiralspratzellampe aufstellen. Wobei das ja angeblich bei der Viecherexplosion irgendwelche Erreger in die Luft blasten kann.

Aber der Sound ist schon geil. Klingt irgendwie herrlich final mit gewissem Cyber-Touch. Da hört man, wie es sich ausschwirrt. Sieg der Maschine.


----------



## pennfanatic (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Würde an deiner stelle doch mal einen Arzt konsultieren.


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Mich hat mal im Freibad ne fette Pferdebremse am Schädel erwischt (in relativer Nähe ist da ne Kuhweide, da saugen die ansonsten).
> 
> 
> Ähnlichkeiten bestehen aber nicht?


----------



## Andal (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Oder so ne Pfut-Pfut-Spiralspratzellampe aufstellen. Wobei das ja angeblich bei der Viecherexplosion irgendwelche Erreger in die Luft blasten kann.
> 
> Aber der Sound ist schon geil. Klingt irgendwie herrlich final mit gewissem Cyber-Touch. Da hört man, wie es sich ausschwirrt. Sieg der Maschine.



Fliegentoaster sind was geiles! #6


----------



## jranseier (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



shoti schrieb:


> Das am Bein sieht wesentlich übler aus....



Ab zum Arzt, das kann sich ganz schnell zu einer Sepsis entwickeln und damit ist nicht zu spaßen.

ranseier


----------



## pennfanatic (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Das kann ganz plötzlich schlimmer werden.

Sch.....  bremsen, konnte die Viecher nie leiden


----------



## hirschkaefer (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Wofür? Wer 2 Tage rumdiskutiert dem kanns nicht wirklich schlecht gehen #q.



Yep. Entweder zum Arzt was meine Empfehlung war oder einfach nicht jede Stunde posten wie schlimm doch das alles ist. Ausschauen tut das nicht gut, wird aber beim TE wohl eher in Richtung Männerschnupfen gehen :q


----------



## pennfanatic (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Besser zum Arzt. Schadet nicht!
Besser vorsorge wie nach sorge!


----------



## Trollwut (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Hätte ich eine Freundin würde ich sie auch mal vorbeischicken, sie solle sich in die Brüste stechen lassen.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Du hast eine große Entzündung im Körper und unterschätzt das Risiko. Je früher du zum Arzt gehst, desto sanfter kann eine Antibiotikabehandlung erfolgen.


----------



## Gondoschir (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



Andal schrieb:


> Dasselfliegen...... nach einem Stich kann man sich dann "Engerlinge" herauspuhlen lassen.



Ach Du Sch...
Ich wohne in der Nähe von Dassel.
Muss ich mir da jetzt Gedanken machen??? :q


----------



## Sepp Meier (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, dass es harmlos ist, aber um mal einen anderen Blickwinkel zu bringen... Ich habe auch eine Allergie gegen jede Art von Insektenstich. Jedenfalls sieht ein Bremsenstich bei mir auch jedes (!) verdammte Mal so aus wie du es beschreibst. Eine harte, große, spannende, nässende, rote, schmerzende, nervige Beule gegen die konventionelle Cremes kaum helfen. Hatte mal einen am Ohr, ich sah aus... Jedenfalls wird das bei mir stets nach 2, 3 Tagen besser, ohne, dass ich jemals einen Arzt bemüht hätte oder überhaupt auf die Idee gekommen wäre. Wenn es bei dir jetzt aber wesentlich länger dauert oder du das so gar nicht kennst, würde ich vielleicht doch die Ratschläge bzgl. Arzt befolgen...


----------



## pennfanatic (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Hatte mal auf der Jagd zwei hornissenstiche.
Hat mir nichts gemacht, bin aber auch nicht allergisch.....
war aber ganz schön unangenehm.
Bei den mistviecher, den bremsen weiß man nie wo die vorher waren.....


----------



## WalKo (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Wie schon geschrieben, Hitze möglichst schnell nach dem Stich verhindert eine Allergische Reaktion nach den meisten Insektenstichen. Man kann sich so ein Gerät wie von mir schon empfohlen kaufen, oder zur Not geht auch Wachs von einer brenenden Kerze drauf tropfen. 

Salben wie Fenistill bringen in der Regel nur vorübergehend etwas Linderung, da ist eine Behandlung mit Hitze um Welten besser. 

Ätherisch Öle usw. halten nach Tests keine Mücken ab.
Es hat nur zwei Wirkstoffe die Mücken vom Stechen abhalten.   
Die besten Mittel laut Tests sollen Authan Tropical und Anti Brum sein.
Wobei Anti Brum etwas besseren Schutz bietet, Authan dafür aber länger, bis 4-5 Stunden. 

Mückenstiche Juckten früher bei mir ewig, auch mal nach 2 Wochen nach dem Stich. Seit ich mir das Gerät gekauft habe sind die gleich nach der Behandlung vergessen.
Auf Wespen, Bienen reagiere ich nicht allergisch. 
Man sieht normal nach dem Stich nur einen kleinen roten Punkt. 
Hornissen sind auch nicht schlimmer als Wespen, auch wenn man mehr Angst hat weil die so groß sind. 

Aber auch Wanzen können  stechen.
Da hatte ich mal eine Beule die aber nicht gejückt hat. 
http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/art...n-stechen-ploetzlich-massenhaft-Menschen.html 




WalKo schrieb:


> Für Insektenstiche mal einen Tipp.
> http://www.digitalo.de/products/721641/Bite-Away-Insektenstichheiler-Riemser-Stichheiler-Design-Cobra.html?ref=43&products_model=Y621721&gclid=CjwKEAjwqpK8BRD7ua-U0orrgkESJADlN3YBHPnNM5Dqk0drBRPcXhM6tcYVNT3WeGXVwTZVVrdd1hoCdyjw_wcB
> Benutze ich seit Jahren, möglichst gleich nachdem ich einen Stich merke und die Einstichstelle finde.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Willkommen im Land der Weicheier und Warmduscher .


----------



## Chris1711 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Also ich reagiere genau so auf die Stiche von Bremsen und Mücken. Wenn mich so ein Viech sticht in die Hand oder Knöchel, kann ich die Hand nicht mehr schließen oder mit dem Fuß komme ich nicht mehr in den Schuh. Bei mir hilft da nur Kortisontabletten und die passende Salbe...
Die Entzündung ist dann nach 3-5 Tagen weg.

Ich habe das Gefühl bzw bekomme diese extremen Entzündungen wo vermehrt Gänse/ Rinder ******* liegt. Den Rest kann man sich selber ausmahlen


----------



## s3nad (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Land der Weicheier und Warmduscher .



Ahhh... wurde der Begriff: Dichter und Denker ersetzt? :m


----------



## Wallerschreck (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Definitiv entzündet, sieht auch nicht wie ein Bremsenstich aus sondern doch eher wie der Biss eines Poolsaugers z.B. Kriebelmücke. Wenn es am Bein noch fieser ist evtl. doch besser mal zum Arzt.


----------



## Michael.S (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Welches Viech ist denn Leuchtendrot nicht größer wie ein Stecknadelkopf und sticht wie eine Hornisse ? ,hatte ich im letzten Jahr mit zu kämpfen ,kann ich auch nicht näher beschreiben da ich das Ding im Reflex weggeschlagen habe ,der Stich hat höllisch gebrannt und mein Arm war 3 Tage lang geschwollen ,habe damals auch gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden , Zecken giebt es hier eigentlich nicht

Edit : ich glaube ich habs , die könnte es gewesen sein eine Herbstmilbe  http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...NAhXHJsAKHUYfAOgQMwjeAShZMFk&bih=909&biw=1920


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



WalKo schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben, Hitze möglichst schnell nach dem Stich verhindert eine Allergische Reaktion nach den meisten Insektenstichen.



So ist es...


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Versuche immer nach dem .....Stich die stelle zu erhitzen, das ist aber meistens nicht so einfach. Und ich will keine Zigarette auf den Stich ausdrücken  
Wenn vorhanden heisses Wasser, aber max. 45 bis 50 Grad. Aber wer hat das schon am Wasser.


----------



## hirschkaefer (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Wie ist es denn nun ausgegangen? Ich hoffe, shoti geht´s wieder besser....


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Ich glaube schon. Erst hat gestern noch im ad gepostet.
Scheint wieder ok.


----------



## oberfranke (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



shoti schrieb:


> Okay danke...das Frühstück hat sich erledigt....Kenne solch eine GEschichte von meinem opa ausm 2 Weltkrieg. Er sagt Ihm haben die maden das Bein gerettet, da die das faule Fleisch weggefressen haben....
> 
> Also es tut jetzt nicht mehr von alleine so weh ...wenn ich es berühre aber schon....schauen wir mal.....KLEINE MISTVIECHER...


Maden werden auch in der "modernen" Wundversorgung eingesetzt. 
 Allerdings durfte/musste ich es in meiner bisherigen Laufbahn 
 noch nicht in einsetzen.
http://pictures.doccheck.com/de/pho...Weiterfuehrende Inhalte flexikon.doccheck.com


----------



## shoti (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Jo...war ne richtig blöde SAche...das Bein hat dann so eine leichte Blaufärbung bekommen und war total berührungsempfindlich....Nachts Schüttelfrost und tagsüber war ich nen paar Tage total müde, das kaum etwas ging...nu ist aber nur noch ein leichts bleu zu sehen und es geht wieder....also so ganz ohne war das Viech nich.....das nächste mal wackel ich wirklich zum arzt...das hat Lerneffekt gezeigt


----------



## shoti (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Maden werden auch in der "modernen" Wundversorgung eingesetzt.
> Allerdings durfte/musste ich es in meiner bisherigen Laufbahn
> noch nicht in einsetzen.
> http://pictures.doccheck.com/de/pho...Weiterfuehrende Inhalte flexikon.doccheck.com



Danke...will jemand meine EI/Putenbrustbaguette, was ich gerade essen wollte ?


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Gerne aber lass es dir dennoch schmecken.
Bis ich im Norden bin, ist das Baguette weich oder eher schon ganz hart.


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

PS. Aber ich habe noch einen teil, Lederhosen, die vom shopperfahren. Da bricht den viechern der Stachel ab. Schade meine passen mir nicht mehr. Irgendwie muss ich ein paar Kilo zugelegt haben in den letzten 20 Jahren


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Ist das Bein inzwischen schon abgefault?
|kopfkrat


----------



## shoti (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Nö...isses nich...wurde nur blau, großflächig...hab ich doch geschrieben...alles wieder gut....War wohl ne Allergische Reaktion oder ne Entzündung vom Kratzen


----------



## hirschkaefer (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Prima, dass das nochmal gut gegangen ist! Also ab ans Wasser! #6


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Aber mit langer Hose  
Man soll es den Viechern so schwierig wie möglich machen


----------



## shoti (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Prima, dass das nochmal gut gegangen ist! Also ab ans Wasser! #6



samstag ab 03:00 Morgens und Sonntag ist fest eingeplant....aber mit Antibrumm !!....und wenn ich dann noch meinen Urlaub durchbekomme ist 2 Wochen jeden Tag angesagt....


----------



## ernie1973 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Also - vielleicht mal von mir als Insektenstich-Allergiker ein paar Tipps, die mir seit langer Zeit helfen:

1. Natürlich passende Kleidung, um den Biestern nicht zuviel Angriffsfläche zu liefern.

2. Diverse Anti-Insektenprodukte gibt es, die aber allesamt nach meiner Ansicht leider auch Fische vertreiben (insbesondere Aale sind da sensibel, wenn der Köder danach mieft!)

3. Ist es passiert, dann hilft mir die Methode des DIREKTEN Erhitzens der Einstichstelle ganz gut - dabei sollte man es so erhitzen, dass die Eiweiße des Insektencocktails zumindest teilweise degeneriert werden - kann mal ne kleine Verbrennung/ Verbrühung geben, aber das ist MIR lieber als tagelange Schwellungen.

Methoden & Anleitungen dazu findet man im Netz - es gibt da auch was zu in der Apotheke, was man fertig kaufen kann!

4. Kühlen - kühlen & nochmal kühlen!

5. Cremes wie Fenistil oder auch diverse Cortisonprodukte schaden auch nicht.

6. Bei Allergikern wie ich es bin, haben sich Fenistil Tropfen über mehrere Tage bewährt - aber auch bei nicht-Allergikern mildern diese oft die Schwellung / Symptome als Antihistaminika.

7. Hochgradige Allergiker sollten ihren Arzt mal nach einem "Ana-pen" fragen - das aber auch nur, wenn ein Anaphylaktischer Schock droht - habe ich leider mal miterleben müssen - ist nicht witzig und so ein "pen" kann insbesondere in der Natur weitab vom Schuß lebensrettend sein!

Ansonsten --> Petri und laßt Euch am besten nicht stechen!





Ernie


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Ja man kann nicht viel gegen die Biester tun.
Habe mal gehört, das Urlauber in den kriesengebieten, Finnland, Schweden usw, sich mir Vitamin d präperaten schützen. Man stink dann zwar, aber den viechern stinkt es auch


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Hallo,

das ist Vitamin B 1 , hilft aber auch nur bedingt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Stinkt wie nach der sonnenbank, richtig?


----------



## gründler (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Versuche immer nach dem .....Stich die stelle zu erhitzen, das ist aber meistens nicht so einfach. Und ich will keine Zigarette auf den Stich ausdrücken
> Wenn vorhanden heisses Wasser, aber max. 45 bis 50 Grad. Aber wer hat das schon am Wasser.


 
Feuerzeug mit Metalkappe,die Metallkappe kurz durch brennen erhitzen und die heiße Kappe dann auf'n  Stich drücken.

#h


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Habe ich schon versucht, aber mit mäßigem Erfolg.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Stinkt wie nach der sonnenbank, richtig?



Hallo,

es ist halt so, daß man den Eigengeruch nicht stark wahrnimmt.
Ich würde mal sagen es riecht nicht sehr stark.
Allerdings ist zusätzlich meist schon noch ein Repellent nötig, denn in Lappland kann es mit den Viechern richtig gemein werden. Da ist das Schlimmste bei uns für dort oben gerade mal die Einstiegsstufe.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## zokker (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> denn in Lappland kann es mit den Viechern richtig gemein werden. Da ist das Schlimmste bei uns für dort oben gerade mal die Einstiegsstufe.



Dann warst du noch nicht an den richtigen Stellen in der MSE.
50-60 Bremsen im Boot, da kommt Spaß auf. Wenn ich da lang muss, nur in langen Sachen. Aber so um die 50 Bisse hatte ich dieses Jahr schon, Mücken 5 Mal so viele. Allerdings bekomme ich keine Schwellungen. Bisschen Spucke drauf und nicht kratzen und so schmerzhaft sind die Stiche ja nun auch nicht.


----------



## vergeben (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Ahja, Kriebelmücken heißen die Viecher also - hatte dieses Jahr auch schon drei Stiche. Ist jedesmal geschwollen und hat häßlich gejuckt.
Hatte mich schon gewundert, weil diese "Mücke" so klein und harmlos aussah. Aber nun, wo ich Bilder kenne, ist mir klar, was es war.
In West-Sachsen sind sie also auch angekommen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



shoti schrieb:


> Alter Falter...samstag hat mich noch was am Wasser am Bein gestochen..jetzt habe ich ne ca. 15x20 cm knallrote entzündete Fläche, die auch nässt und weh tut...auch ist es bretthart ...nen Plan was das für nen Viech war ?...is nich angenehm



hatte ich auch mal, du solltest damit unbedingt zum Arzt. Der wird dir dann Antibiotika verschreiben.


----------



## CarpNRW (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Versuche immer nach dem .....Stich die stelle zu erhitzen, das ist aber meistens nicht so einfach. Und ich will keine Zigarette auf den Stich ausdrücken
> Wenn vorhanden heisses Wasser, aber max. 45 bis 50 Grad. Aber wer hat das schon am Wasser.



Feuerzeug anmachen, kopfüberhalten damit das Metall sich schnell erwärmt und draufdrücken. Zu heiß, würde ich es aber nicht machen. Hilft ganz gut.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*



zokker schrieb:


> Dann warst du noch nicht an den richtigen Stellen in der MSE.
> 50-60 Bremsen im Boot, da kommt Spaß auf. Wenn ich da lang muss, nur in langen Sachen. Aber so um die 50 Bisse hatte ich dieses Jahr schon, Mücken 5 Mal so viele. Allerdings bekomme ich keine Schwellungen. Bisschen Spucke drauf und nicht kratzen und so schmerzhaft sind die Stiche ja nun auch nicht.



Hallo,

in der MSE war ich tatsächlich noch nicht, aber ein Bekannter in den Masuren, der hat auch Horrorstories erzählt, vermutlich ist es bei euch ähnlich. Bremsen sind schon happig, kommen aber an den von mir befischten Gewässern nur sporadisch vor (Gottseidank) und die reinen Stechmücken mögen mich nicht besonders, da haben sich andere schon zweimal mit Mittelchen eingerieben bevor mich die erste sticht. 
Dafür hat mich schon mal ein Ammen-Dornfinger gebissen, da kommt Freude auf und das mir, der Spinnen mag, einfach ungerecht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Pinn (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brutale Schwellung nach Bremsenstich*

Nicht bei jeder Mücken- oder Bremsenattacke muss man den Arzt aufsuchen, aber mittlerweile treiben sich bei uns so viele fremde Arten herum, die besondere Probleme verursachen können. Bei auffälligen Symptomen sollte man doch ärztlichen Rat in Anspruch nehmen.

Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren schon Probleme mit winzigen obstfliegenähnlichen Angreifern, die mir den Spaß für das Angeln in den nächsten drei Tagen gründlich versaut haben. Meine Hände und Unterarme juckten erbärmlich und waren angeschwollen wie Luftballons.


----------

